# Recording electric drums into Reaper



## erdiablo666

Hey everyone,

This may be a bit of a complicated question, but it's possible I may be overthinking it too. It's also possible I'm a massive n00b. Anyway, here goes:

My drummer and I have been breaking our heads for about 2 weeks trying to figure out how to record drum tracks using MIDI. The DAW we are using is Reaper. The electric drums kit is a Yamaha DTXPLORER. 

The idea was that we would use MIDI so we could have full control of the drum sounds after the performance is recorded. So far, we have plugged the MIDI out from the drum brain into a USB port on his laptop. We haven't been able to get a signal even if we use the "headphones out" into the mic in on the laptop. 

We tried to work with a Zoom HD16 (hard disc recording studio) which has MIDI in and out, but no success there either. We have watched a number of YouTube videos on the subject and have come up empty handed. 

I hope the question is clear, but it may not be. Essentially, were trying to get the drum performance recorded as a MIDI track which we can then use to trigger drum samples on Superior or EZ drummer, which will go into the DAW. I realize I'm a noob, but I can't find a reliable tutorial anywhere. Therefore, I turn to my SSO friends. Would anyone have any input? It would be forever appreciated


----------



## Necris

You're going to want to use the Zoom if it can be used as an interface with a computer.
Did the drums come with any software? If so you will likely need to install that on your computer, otherwise the drum brain won't be recognized as a piece of hardware by the computer.

Are you sure you have set the input on the track(s) you are recording as midi to in Reaper to "Input:Midi" rather than "input:mono" or "input:stereo" ? 

Also, if you are tracking only midi you will not get sound. Midi data on it's own produces no sound.

If you want sound and midi data tracked at the same time you will want one track tracking from the midi out and a seperate single track recording the audio outputs as stereo (or 2 tracks, one for audio out left, one for audio out right, it will produce the same result I believe). This will require you have an interface with a midi in and at least 2 Mic/Line inputs.


----------



## Orgalmer

If you can't get a signal from the headphone out on the Yamaha it sounds like maybe the track isn't set up correctly. I had trouble getting this to work when I started using Reaper - remember to record arm and set the track to monitor (there's a little button near the volume meter that is grey and turns green, then yellow when clicked). Just in case you've missed that.

You may also need to set up your sound card to accept input from the midi interface, whichever one it is, and then reconfigure the track inputs from there.

One more thing, ASIO4ALL is worth checking out because it makes switching between sound cards mid-recording session quite easy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## buriedoutback

i have this same setup. i had the same problem.

the midi > usb cable i have has 2 midi connectors (in and out) i plugged OUT into the OUT on the drum brain and it didn't work. i had to plug the IN into the OUT and that worked.

brain OUT > cable IN > usb (i'm tired so it might actually be the opposite, but 50/50 chance)

reaper shows port 1 (or something like that) in the midi preferences.

arm track. add your drum vst into the track (i use MT Power Drummer cause its free and sounds awesome) if you try mt power drummer, you'll have to go into its setup and select the snare and hit your snare to set the channel right.

press record and play drums.

there may be more to it since you're having trouble getting audio out the brain too...

i'll try to take some pics/screen shots when i get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## mongey

I have the same kit and its pretty much plug and play for me. I plug the midi out into my interface midi in and arm a midi track in ableton live with EZ drummer 2 on it and its good to go .its that easy 

only thing I need to do is change the kit manufaturer in EZ drummer 2 as yahama comes out with the kick and snare backwrds in stock settings


----------

